# Deep Dropping last Friday



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all....



We had a good deep drop trip last Friday. Fished to the east for the first time. Thanks to Will we were able to check a couple spots and then move on deeper. Here are a couple more fish we have never seen before. This first one was caught in 1700 foot of water. It is not a cusk eel or bearded brotula. Please note the long fins hanging down from the chest area. He had a four inch fish of the same type in his belly. Cannibal..!!! Oh yeah...in case you need more scientific evidence before making a decision on the species we offer this tidbit...The meat is very white and was very tasty. We recommend cooking in an iron skillet with butter with a little lemon.





This next whatzit was caught in 270 foot. It is a beautiful fish and the pix does not do it justice. We released this one unharmed. This fish would be a fantastic aquarium fish. I have never seen such vivid colors on a fish this far North. Here he is...





Let us know what we caught....



Ronnie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

isnt the bottom one a juvy long tail sea bass??


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

isnt the first one a hake?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *rauber (6/30/2009)*isnt the first one a hake?


pretty sure gulf hake


----------



## GunnerAl (Dec 15, 2007)

No doubt about it, the second fish is a spanish flag fish. Saw one at Zeke's a few weeks ago and looked it up when I got back. It is a very pretty fish, and the meat looked fine. As it wasn't mine, didn't get to taste it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Longtail bass and a species of hake. Did the longtail survive? It looks like its eyes are going to fall out.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *GunnerAl (6/30/2009)*No doubt about it, the second fish is a spanish flag fish. Saw one at Zeke's a few weeks ago and looked it up when I got back. It is a very pretty fish, and the meat looked fine. As it wasn't mine, didn't get to taste it.


agreed after looking it up


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

We have two winners..!!! The first fish is a Gulf Hake. I looked up the picture on Google and that is exactly what that fish is.. Thanks guys...



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Bluffman2



I looked at the picture on Google and they look alike....but that is not it. This fish has very lavender lower fins and that real prominent red spot at the base of the tail... It could be a juvenile version but it would have to change a lot as an adult if that is it...



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

GunnerAl is the winner on the second fish...



No doubt about what it is now...A Spanish Flag Fish. And there is no doubt about this forum having the best and most knowledgeable Gulf Fishermen..!!!



I knew ya'll would know..I will try to catch one that will stump all of ya this next weekend.



Thanks..!!!

Ronnie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Incommunicado (6/30/2009)*Bluffman2
> 
> I looked at the picture on Google and they look alike....but that is not it. This fish has very lavender lower fins and that real prominent red spot at the base of the tail... It could be a juvenile version but it would have to change a lot as an adult if that is it...
> 
> Ronnie


10-4........i had never seen a juvy longtail before but that looks like what a mature one should look like when a juvenile....glad you got the answer........


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

tunapopper...



He was vented and released. He swam away... If he did live...he will probably remember the experience.



Ronnie


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We caught a much larger version of the second fish (Spanish Flag) dropping in 350 ft. on Fri. Glad to know what it is now. Do either have a size limit? We didn't keep it since we couldn't identify it, but rare fish would be nice to know size limits.

Bob


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Unless the fish is mentioned in the regulations there is no size limit. Since I would consider this a reef fish he would count in your 20 fish per person reef fish limit.



Here is a better picture of a Spanish Flag Fish from the internet...also the site said they get up to two pounds. Yours may have been a new world record.







Ronnie


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dang thats a purdy fish


----------

